

Ash HN: Meet a (Potential) Founder - jimmyislive

Ever want to meet like minded individuals who have (or have the desire) to start some crazy idea on their own. Maybe over coffee or lunch. You may&#x2F;may not want to start your own, but just meeting with such folks is an interesting excercise in itself. If so, email me your details and i&#x27;ll hook you up with someone close by (me included!)<p>Jim 
jimmyislive@gmail.com
@jimmyislive
======
pskittle
This could be a place where one can totally bounce of ideas. Figure out what
unmet needs , some of the dominant players are not fulfilling well.

------
jimmyislive
Founders are all over the world. If in your city, you may meet in person, else
use skype/hangouts etc...

jim

